# Stokehole



## Kenneth Morley (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi yesterday the 26 Aug. I read a thread "STOKEHOLD" how do I find it again? Kenneth(Cloud)


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

The thread is in Mess Deck but you can get to the thread by th link below.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=35361

Joe


----------

